# Post Pictures of Your Tank's Interior Design!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Post pictures of the inside of your Betta's awesome and unique tank!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the NAME! It fits him. Sorry i dont have a tank to display! I just couldn't let the opportunity to pass up.

-BL2033


----------



## Bumbles (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## jiayaw (Jul 4, 2011)

*planted*

Here's my planted tank =D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

i like it! very green!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

jiayaw said:


> Here's my planted tank =D



I LOVE YOUR TANK! It is unlike anything i have ever seen! So unique! What plant/s did you use to make that? How did you get it to look like grass?

-BL2033


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's Chandler in my favorite set up. A bridge over a river. The sign says NO FISHING :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> Here's Chandler in my favorite set up. A bridge over a river. The sign says NO FISHING :-D



That set up is amazing! I have wanted a bridge in a tank for so long! It just looks so nice!

-BL2033


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Tauski's Tiki hut









Baron von fishy fins's castle. This one the same size as the one above but it is too big to fit on my desk longways. There are some live plants and a purple sillicon coral reef in it too.









I want to print out a tropical background for Tauski


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the Tiki @tikibirds

-BL2033


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

So glad someone made this thread!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I love the Tiki @tikibirds


It was on clearance at Petco for $11. I have yet to see the fish go in the hut though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> It was on clearance at Petco for $11. I have yet to see the fish go in the hut though.



I love when fish go through things because it just makes me proud that they are enjoying the item.

-BL2033


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Nothing but a ship tail in a bare tank with a curious fish... but planning on putting some moss ball and stuff in it later 

My fish is soo funny, right when it saw the tank it start zooming through every single hole on the ship and peeking its head out everywhere XDDDD


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pewmew, thats awesome. so cute! I'm sure he loves it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that is AMAZING! its so unique! I really like the ship wreck look!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

lol thanks mjoy & bettalover 

I been eyeing that shipwreck decoration for awhile at petco. There's a head piece and tail piece and each cost like 49.99$ ! But one day I went and it was on clearance for 24.99! So of course I snatched it up and when the cashier scanned it it actually was 12.99!! what a deal ! hehe I'm just glad my betta loved it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> lol thanks mjoy & bettalover
> 
> I been eyeing that shipwreck decoration for awhile at petco. There's a head piece and tail piece and each cost like 49.99$ ! But one day I went and it was on clearance for 24.99! So of course I snatched it up and when the cashier scanned it it actually was 12.99!! what a deal ! hehe I'm just glad my betta loved it



Well he isnt the only one that loves it! I do too! It's great! I love when fish swimm through things like that! So cool!


-BL2033


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Oh my god i want your tank set up! Where did you get it?

I have been looking for spongebob everywhere!:-D:-D

-BL2033


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh my god i want your tank set up! Where did you get it?
> 
> I have been looking for spongebob everywhere!:-D:-D
> 
> -BL2033


I think I saw that spongebob pineapple thing at Petco


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Your little guy must be *S P O I L E D*! Aha (; Its gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> I think I saw that spongebob pineapple thing at Petco



Well i think i need to search again.

-BL2033


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)

I got spongebob's house at walmart...but you can find the whole set on ebay! 

TOTALLY WORTH IT!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPONGEBOB-PINEA...ltDomain_0&hash=item519a5fa9ba#ht_2275wt_1232


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

My first sorority tank! I think I need to add another hiding place on the left.
The right side has 2 hidey places. All silk plants and my first go with sand!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

G O R G E O U S!! Im redoing my 20g with black gravel too. I just think it brightens everthing up! Ya know? Like makes the colors stand out..


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks  I agree.
just got some advice not to put 4 girls in a 6.6 gallon tank so I'm going to be doing something else with it and getting a bigger one for my girls. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> My first sorority tank! I think I need to add another hiding place on the left.
> The right side has 2 hidey places. All silk plants and my first go with sand!


That tank is amazing! How many gallons? And you know you should get glowfish and neon tetras!!

-BL2033



CrazyCatLady said:


> I got spongebob's house at walmart...but you can find the whole set on ebay!
> 
> TOTALLY WORTH IT!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SPONGEBOB-PINEA...ltDomain_0&hash=item519a5fa9ba#ht_2275wt_1232



Well if only i had ebay money lol.:lol::lol: Im sure it is worth it its just i cant do anything with my tanks (JUST YET) because im in the process of moving (STILL):-D

-BL2033


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> thanks  i agree.
> Just got some advice not to put 4 girls in a 6.6 gallon tank so i'm going to be doing something else with it and getting a bigger one for my girls. Lol


*a q u a b i d b e t t a <3*


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That tank is amazing! How many gallons? And you know you should get glowfish and neon tetras!!
> 
> -BL2033


its 6.6 gal - only 1 girl in there now. other 3 are in betta keepers and a 1 gal - to keep them safe before I can get a 10 (or more) gal tomorrow. So i need to decide what to do with 6.6 gal. 
I was actually going to Petco today to get a glofish tank and a few glofish but when I saw the female bettas - i just thought they were so cute! And one of them was dead so I decided they needed rescuing 
So I'll either do glofish as I originally planned or get 2 bettas in there with a divider.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

anglnarnld said:


> *a q u a b i d b e t t a <3*


that is very tempting!!!


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

Heres my 10 gallon community tank
4 guppys 
3 jumbo tetras
3 cory cat fish 
and my betta 

Im slowly adding to create an aquascape


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my tanks:
10 gal NPT
3 cory cats and soon 1 betta








20 gal 
Will hold all my females as well as 6 neons








5 gal Hex
Hold's Oscar the crowntail









Other 5 gal(normal)
Holds Jude and temperately 6 neons


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

I haven't posted an update to my aquariums in awhile, so I will put some pics on here and the tank pics sticky thread. Unfortunately, they aren't all bettas anymore. The 12 gallon never was, and the 10 that used to be a sorority is now housing some beautiful swordtails, and I have a 5 of red cherry shrimp (love those little guys!!). They are however now, all live plants. Not a single fake plant left in any aquarium! Anyways, on with da pics!

Pumpkinhead still has his kritter keeper!











My mom's fish, Blue Velvet's 2 gallon vase cracked while I was cleaning it. So he recently got an emergency 5 gallon.




















Metallica and my newest boy, Deuce Bigalow Fish Gigolo (a piebald halfsun double tail), share the divided 10 gallon.




















The red cherry shrimp tank.





























The Marineland Eclipse 12 with 4 bubble-bee platies, 1 electric blue wag platy, and 2 half sunset half dalmation platies. Also a cory, a bamboo shrimp, a ghost shrimp and many, many snails.




















Finally the 10, with a stark white lyretail swordtail, a tuxedo swordtail, a marigold swordtail, a pineapple "3 sword" swordtail (with an identical baby).





































Enjoy and thanks!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

rogue619 said:


> I haven't posted an update to my aquariums in awhile, so I will put some pics on here and the tank pics sticky thread. Unfortunately, they aren't all bettas anymore. The 12 gallon never was, and the 10 that used to be a sorority is now housing some beautiful swordtails, and I have a 5 of red cherry shrimp (love those little guys!!). They are however now, all live plants. Not a single fake plant left in any aquarium! Anyways, on with da pics!
> 
> Pumpkinhead still has his kritter keeper!
> 
> ...


wooww! nice planted tanks


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Pewmew said:


> Nothing but a ship tail in a bare tank with a curious fish... but planning on putting some moss ball and stuff in it later
> 
> My fish is soo funny, right when it saw the tank it start zooming through every single hole on the ship and peeking its head out everywhere XDDDD


You should get sand for the bottom...that would make it look even more like a shipwreck!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are our tank interior's..nothing fantastic like all of your planted tanks!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mjoy79 said:


> its 6.6 gal - only 1 girl in there now. other 3 are in betta keepers and a 1 gal - to keep them safe before I can get a 10 (or more) gal tomorrow. So i need to decide what to do with 6.6 gal.
> I was actually going to Petco today to get a glofish tank and a few glofish but when I saw the female bettas - i just thought they were so cute! And one of them was dead so I decided they needed rescuing
> So I'll either do glofish as I originally planned or get 2 bettas in there with a divider.



Well that sounds good! I really like the idea of rescuing the two females.

I would say, (if you didn't already) get the two females

-BL2033


----------

